# Removing 3 layers of asphalt shingles and deck sheathing at one time?



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I would run a vertical course of shingles maybe 2 half lapped to soften the transition. Make sure when you paper in that you go over the vertical ones and under the existing as much as possible. I hope you can successfuly weave the new into the old. That will be a little tricky without experience. You may wat to chaulk lines so the courses are at least in line.
Good luck on your last one. LOL


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I would run a vertical course of shingles maybe 2 half lapped to soften the transition. Make sure when you paper in that you go over the vertical ones and under the existing as much as possible. I hope you can successfuly weave the new into the old. That will be a little tricky without experience. You may wat to chaulk lines so the courses are at least in line.
> Good luck on your last one. LOL


Thanks:thumbsup:

Can i use old shingles for the vertical ones? And yes I already have the paper down but left extra on each end to tuck under the existing shingles.

I will post pictures when this all said and done and i recoup! 

I remember I quit working for a roofer in one day in my early 20s doing a tear off. I knew it wasn't something I could handle day in and day out. And going home with blisters on my hands feeling like a 80 year old...I knew it wasn't for me.

And I'll never forget not being able to extend my fingers straight out from holding that rip tool all day!


----------

